# Sundown Tuesday 3-1



## powhunter (Mar 1, 2011)

Got to the hill around 1 today..The rain did minimal damage, and all the groomers were soft corn snow after baking in the sun a bit.  There were a bunch of park kids there today really putting on a show!! Front flips..720s...and just some crazy rail stuff!!  Ex bumps softened up real nice, and ya could just point em and let em rip.  Gunbarrel bumps are gonna be great tomorrow.. Today they needed more sun...and some traffic...When I left at around 4 the lower third were skiiable..A beautiful bluebird day today!!


steveo


----------



## planb420 (Mar 1, 2011)

THX for the update! I did not make it up there today and was hoping it was not all blue ice or worse GRASS!!!


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 2, 2011)

planb420 said:


> THX for the update! I did not make it up there today and was hoping it was not all blue ice or worse GRASS!!!



come on man, we know its your first year and all... but grass?


----------



## Madroch (Mar 2, 2011)

Had the night session-- everything skied pretty well all things considering-- was firming up nicely as the temp dropped into the mid 20's-- firm and fast with some loose sugar was fine.  After the evening groom- everything groomed was really nice.  EX bumps were firm but skiable, Gunny bumps real firm.  More blasphemy but does the base on Gunny seem small this year-- as the snow in the trees melts the gunny base on skiers right seems a little shallow- at least from the chair?????


----------



## powhunter (Mar 2, 2011)

Not a bare spot to be seen...Wondering when the gunny bumps are going T2B..Isnt racing over soon?

steveo


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Mar 2, 2011)

We will seed as soon as the next warm spell passes. Most likely after this weekend. I skied today and it was real nice. Snow depths look great. Lots of snow still around to push down and across Gunny. It may look like less because we have a lot of snow in the woods still. The easiest way to get a quick idea of how much snow there is, is to look at the snow making hydrants on Skiers right on Gunny, they are at grade. Also, Stinger and the upper part of Canyon have hydrants at grade.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 2, 2011)

Chris Sullivan said:


> We will seed as soon as the next warm spell passes. Most likely after this weekend. I skied today and it was real nice. Snow depths look great. Lots of snow still around to push down and across Gunny. It may look like less because we have a lot of snow in the woods still. The easiest way to get a quick idea of how much snow there is, is to look at the snow making hydrants on Skiers right on Gunny, they are at grade. Also, Stinger and the upper part of Canyon have hydrants at grade.



Glad I am wrong to be concerned about base depths....Can't wait for the re-seed!


----------



## Madroch (Mar 2, 2011)

Chris Sullivan said:


> We will seed as soon as the next warm spell passes. Most likely after this weekend. I skied today and it was real nice. Snow depths look great. Lots of snow still around to push down and across Gunny. It may look like less because we have a lot of snow in the woods still. The easiest way to get a quick idea of how much snow there is, is to look at the snow making hydrants on Skiers right on Gunny, they are at grade. Also, Stinger and the upper part of Canyon have hydrants at grade.



By the way... nice recovery last night from the recent wet mess.  Surprisingly good.  I am back in my happy place with word the base depths are fine.


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2011)

Madroch said:


> By the way... nice recovery last night from the recent wet mess.  Surprisingly good.  I am back in my happy place with word the base depths are fine.



There's a lot of base on Gunny. Not sure if it's significantly more than last year or not, but the climb out of the race shack is probably 5 feet+. Holes are going to open up at the top of Gunny just like they do every spring. I'm not concerned about base. More concerned about good (warm and sunny) weather the next few weeks.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 2, 2011)

i noticed a nice stock pile of snow at the top beyond the two lift ramps, hopefully that will keep a path to Gunny going til mid-April.


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i noticed a nice stock pile of snow at the top beyond the two lift ramps, hopefully that will keep a path to Gunny going til mid-April.



I don't think the path to Gunny is much of a concern. Several feet there. I'm thinking to usual "headwall" :lol: burn-out...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 2, 2011)

Greg said:


> I don't think the path to Gunny is much of a concern. Several feet there. I'm thinking to usual "headwall" :lol: burn-out...



i recall being told there was no snow last year to exit the lift and make you way to the trails was a contributing factor to the early closure.

fingers crossed we get a late one this year.


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i recall being told there was no snow last year to exit the lift and make you way to the trails was a contributing factor to the early closure.



But it wasn't an early closure. Last weekend in March is typical. They strive for an April closing weekend as much as they strive for a T-Day weekend opening. Obviously, all weather dependent. The bigger concern is losing the top of Gunbarrel itself, the trail, not the entrance. Lots of ledge up there and once rock gets exposed, it eats based quick with sun.

I think they only way to make April, and allow them to offer 100% terrain (which would drive the willingness to open in April at all) would be a cold and cloudy March. I'd rather have a great March and no April weekend than a shitty March and an April weekend...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 2, 2011)

Greg said:


> But it wasn't an early closure.



please, don't make me dig out the old thread, pictures and tribute video.  they closed a week earlier than the advertised (yes, i know it is weather dependent) date with full coverage on GB.  they did not make it to the last weekend of march last year.


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> please, don't make me dig out the old thread, pictures and tribute video.  they closed a week earlier than the advertised (yes, i know it is weather dependent) date with full coverage on GB.  they did not make it to the last weekend of march last year.



Ooooh. You're right:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=74235

Don't open that thread if you don't want to get depressed. Makes me want to take the week of 3/14 off even more. Gotta take advantage what we got. could be gone in 3 weeks.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 3, 2011)

Yup, it fizzled away quick last year.  We were at Sugarloaf for the last weekend in March, hence why you probably don't remember them being closed Greg.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 3, 2011)

ishovelsnow said:


> come on man, we know its your first year and all... but grass?



Internet sarcasm not always translating well LOL....I am hoping for APRIL!!!


----------

